# Anxiety or something more?



## hopeful? (Aug 13, 2009)

I've been married for 2 years. actually just had our 2 year anniversary this week. We have a 7 month old daughter together who is an absolute angel. My problem is that after having her I had post partum depression and anxiety. I had anxiety issues long before even meeting my husband but they were relatively under control - after counseling. 

After having the baby I was put on lexapro and eventually i stopped taking it because our sex life was awful when I was on it. It's way better now, but I still don't exactly have the drive I used to and it's so stressful. 

The thing I'm having the hardest time with is I feel like I could just explode half the time. There are a million things that I feel like I can never do or the ones that should be done I'll never finish. 

I try to talk to my H about it but he doesn't ever have anything to say. He used to talk to me all the time, and now it's just...nothing. He jokes and says, "I don't have any feelings"but then he honestly uses that when I'm prying anything out of him. I don't have anyone to talk to anymore because somehow we stopped going out unless it was with his friends. Not to mention that at 23, it's hard to have other friends who are married with children who get our life. 

I feel like I have no one to talk to and to be honest if it wasn't for the baby I'd probably have left all ready. I can't have this anymore. whenever i talk to him about it he says it's just me and that he always suggests going and seeing different people and blah blah blah. I know my depression and anxiety are still playing a roll in how I'm doing emotionally and I need a push to do stuff these days, but I can't even explain it to him. he just gets pissed at me for complaining. 

I"m sorry, i've got so much rushing through my head right now that I can't even type what I'm thinking. I have so much I want to say and no one to say it to. I can't figure things out adn I'm sure i"m not even making sense. I guess I just need to know if it's just the anxiety and depression that are leaving me feeling this way, or if it really is something between us. In either case something needs to be done obviously, but I have no clue where to even start.


----------



## karajh (Jul 25, 2009)

About 2 years ago I went through a period of time like that. I still have anxiety issues which have not gotten any better by my spouse and I separating. Get back on the medication.. you think that your sex life is bad now.. wait until you are not together anymore because of it. He needs to open up to you more.. that spells TROUBLE with a capital T. If he is not willing to go to counseling, you go so you can have someone to discuss your troubles with.. but watch out because he is a time bomb waiting to go off emotionally and one day may just up and go.

As far as not doing anything together... then you need to get some hobbies of your own that do not involve his friends or him. You guys are still young and I am willing to bet that you don't really know who you are yet.. and now you have a child so that makes it even harder, but in time if you take some for yourself you will find out. I am not talking about going out to bars and stuff like that Hobbies and such or some girl friends of your own to hang out with... sorry it was such a long post..

I will be praying for you and your husband... but please try to get back on some type of medication before you have a break down.. it does work...!


----------



## JDPreacher (Feb 27, 2009)

Try some different meds...there are some that don't inhibit libido or that can be taken with the lexapro, like wellbutrin that will not take away your desire.

Once you're back on level ground, talk to your hubby...

Preacher


----------

